# TiVo Stream 20.4.6 out



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Checked today and noticed my stand alone stream now has new software.
Software version 20.4.6.stream-01-06 Build date Jan 5, 2015.


----------



## Patrickcg (Jul 15, 2003)

If only I could buy a stream so I could update it &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

JWhites said:


> Checked today and noticed my stand alone stream now has new software.
> Software version 20.4.6.stream-01-06 Build date Jan 5, 2015.


Do they post change log anywhere?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

consumedsoul said:


> Do they post change log anywhere?


I see nothing about it at all. It was a complete fluke that I checked the system info and noticed it. I don't even know how long it's been there. I spoke to tech support and sales a few days ago when I was cancelling service on a broken TiVo and asked about any updates for the Stream and was told maybe sometime at the end of March or April, so boy was I surprised. So far I'm able to download a copy protected show from my Roamio to my iPad and a prompt appears asking if I want to delete the recording after its finished transferring, but if I don't select it it yells at me to select it and won't transfer unless I do. I don't see this behavor with non copy protected shows.


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

JWhites said:


> I see nothing about it at all. It was a complete fluke that I checked the system info and noticed it. I don't even know how long it's been there. I spoke to tech support and sales a few days ago when I was cancelling service on a broken TiVo and asked about any updates for the Stream and was told maybe sometime at the end of March or April, so boy was I surprised. So far I'm able to download a copy protected show from my Roamio to my iPad and a prompt appears asking if I want to delete the recording after its finished transferring, but if I don't select it it yells at me to select it and won't transfer unless I do. I don't see this behavor with non copy protected shows.


I think that's the new compromise..

But god, what an ugly UI for that!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

My brand new stream I got today (manufactured just last month in Mexico) got an instant 20.4.6 update as soon as I opened the Kindle Fire HD app. Works perfect, real quiet and cool too.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Who wants to open their new Streams and see if it's the same transcoder?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Who wants to open their new Streams and see if it's the same transcoder?


I can do that for you for free, just send me $129.99 and I'll do it for free.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

To open a Stream, you take off the 4 blue feet to reveal 4 screws.

I've had success peeking through the grill holes though.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

telemark said:


> To open a Stream, you take off the 4 blue feet to reveal 4 screws.
> 
> I've had success peeking through the grill holes though.


May not help if heatsink is glued to transcoder. And not sure much much info we'd glean. The risk probably isn't worth the very tiny amount of intel and curiosity.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

They would have to up the Model# or SKU for such a big change.
But the Revision could be increasing steadily.

My old (2012) ones are TCDA94000 and RA9400 which was Rev D9.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Just noticed my stand alone Stream got
Software Version:	20.4.6a.stream-01-6
Build Date:	Feb 11 2015-13:30:08
Not sure what changes took hold or why the DVR units are running 20.4.7a and awaiting 20.4.8 but the Stream isn't.


----------

